# Help with image size? PLEASE!!



## emtbkim (Jul 9, 2010)

I used a Canon EOS 50D and use it mainly for landscape photography. The problem I have encountered is when I go to print an image I have to crop so much of the original image the value is lost! Is there anything I can do to fix this problem? My photos dimensions are  3168 x 4752 with 72 dpi. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emtbkim (Jul 9, 2010)

When I go to print an 8x10 of the original... that's when the original is cropped to fit and I end up deciding what I want to be in the frame.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

Your images are 3168 x 4752.  (period).
The 72 is PPI (pixels per inch) and it's only there to tell the computer how big it should look on a monitor.  You could change that 72 to 300 or 5000...it won't matter.

Your camera (like most DSLR cameras) shoots in a 2:3 ratio.  This is perfect for 4x6 prints, 8x12 prints etc.  But it's not the same ratio (shape) as a 5x7 print, an 8x10 print etc.  So you do need to crop when you want those print sizes.  You do loose some pixels, but don't worry about it.  (unless you are cropping out a whole lot of the image)

Once you are aware of this, and have some practice, you can visualize an 8x10 crop when you are shooting and then leave yourself some extra space in the composition. 

Other options, would be to just use 2:3 print sizes like 8x12 etc. or to print your images with some space around them.  If you want to use a standard size frame, but keep the 2:3 ratio, you could cut (have cut) a custom size matte.


----------



## emtbkim (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Big Mike. I guess I will just have to compensate when taking the photos as most of the shots I take are for competition and have to be printed and mounted in 8x10 format. You can see my aggravation as I loose most of my shot when I have to crop it. Is it just my camera then? If so then I will look at purchasing a different camera.


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> The 72 is PPI (pixels per inch) and it's only there to tell the computer how big it should look on a monitor. You could change that 72 to 300 or 5000...it won't matter.....


The 72 PPI is meaningless to a computer monitor, so Mike is correct that it doesn't matter what the number is.

The 72 ppi is simple the a default value used by your camera and I'm pretty sure you can change it in the camera.

Not all monitors have 72 pixels to the inch.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

> You can see my aggravation as I loose most of my shot when I have to crop it. Is it just my camera then? If so then I will look at purchasing a different camera.


I don't see how you're loosing 'most of' your shot.  2:3 and 4:5 (8x10) are both rectangular and not all that different.  If you crop right to the sides of you image, you probably only lose 15-20% of the image.

And as I said, most (if not all) DSLR cameras shoot in 2:3 format.  The same ratio as 35mm film. 

Maybe you are going about your cropping in a bad way.  How are you doing it now?


----------



## emtbkim (Jul 9, 2010)

> You can see my aggravation as I loose most of my shot when I have to crop it. Is it just my camera then? If so then I will look at purchasing a different camera.


I don't see how you're loosing 'most of' your shot.  2:3 and 4:5 (8x10) are both rectangular and not all that different.  If you crop right to the sides of you image, you probably only lose 15-20% of the image.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I meant most figuratively not technically. As for ratios, I do understand how that works. As for  "only" losing 15-20% of a photo... try taking one of your favorite shots and cropping 15 - 20% of it and see how it looks, especially when you composed the shot to look the way you see it at a 2:3 ration.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 9, 2010)

You're looking at the problem from the wrong end. If you're going to shoot an 8x10 image then PLAN to shoot 8x10. Zoom out. If you can't zoom out then that's the fault of the lens and not the fault of the camera. At 8x10 you can massively crop the photo without any loss in quality of the final image, so it becomes a case of what do you need to do to make sure you don't loose the required parts.

It sounds like you have your hands tied to 8x10, but if you didn't I'd ask why you need to print 8x10 rather than 6.5x10. But as I said if your hand is tied then adjust your shooting. Otherwise you can always buy a medium format 4x5 camera if you have a spare $15000


----------



## emtbkim (Jul 9, 2010)

The reason I need to print at 8x10 instead of 8x12, which would clearly fix the problem, is because most photo contests require that photos be printed at 8x10 and mounted as such. Mounting boards would still cover a portion of the photo defeating the purpose.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 10, 2010)

Shoot to crop, simple, I do it all the time as the "too long" format like you say is not good for 10 x 8, I did the same with 35mm film. H


----------

